# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم الأربعاء8 مارس 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Wednesday ( Merceredi)08.03.2017 (GMT+00)*                                                                                                                *UEFA Champions League* *19:45    FC Barcelona – Paris Saint-Germain* *RTS Deux HD*  *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *OBN* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11304 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *AZ TV Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Sports* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU* *-Intelsat 0.8°W -4175 R 28000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 64.2°E -4093 L 3680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sports HD* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU* *ERT 1 / ERT HD* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-12734 V  16750 -Biss* *Maiwand tv* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *19:45    BV Borussia Dortmund –  SL Benfica* *ZDF* *-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA* *-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA* *ZDF HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *NLO TV* *-Astra 4.8°E-12130 V 27500 -Biss* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss*  *UEFA Youth Champions League* *15:00    Real Madrid – Ajax Amsterdam* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Serbie – Super League* *14:30 Partizan- Metalac GM* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *17:300 Vojvodina- Crvena Zvezda* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Thursday 9 Mar 2017*  *Copa Libertadores*  *0:45    Flamengo – San Lorenzo* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg*

----------

